# See you



## ThomasK

Not that special, but about every language I know seems to have a goodbye greeting containing a reference to seeing (somthing like 'till we see each other again'). Will you complete the list (but write it also phonetically and specify the precise meaning) ? 

DUTCH   *Tot ziens* (used to be 'tot _wee_rziens', till we see each other _again_) 
ENG       See you 
FRENCH  Au _re_voir (_again_)
GERMAN Auf _Wieder_sehen (_again_)
ITAL      Ar_ri_vederci (again) 
SPAN     Hasta la vista (till we see ???) 

...


----------



## sayah

ThomasK said:


> SPAN Hasta la vista (till we see ???)


 

Yes, "hasta la vista" means "till we see". But we also use other expressions containing the word "see".

Examples:

Hasta que nos volvamos a ver (till we see each other again)

Ya nos vemos (I don't know how to translate it properly... it should be something like: "we will see each other", without specifing if they are going to be separated for a long time or not)

Sayah


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
Näkemiin ("to the seeings", pronounced like nack-em-een)


----------



## Outsider

PT: _Até à vista_ (As in Spanish. "Until the sight", literally).


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic it's إلى اللقاء = illa-al liqaa' = literally "until the meeting", what is meant is "until we meet again".

Much much less common is حتى نراكم ثانية = Hatta narakum thaniyatan = until we see you again.


----------



## ThomasK

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:*
> Näkemiin ("to the seeings", pronounced like nack-em-een)


 
What does "to the seeings" mean, Hakro ?


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *להתראות* (_lehitraot)_, literally "to see/meet (one another)".


----------



## Hakro

> What does "to the seeings" mean, Hakro ?


Sorry, maybe 'to the sights' would have been a better translation. 
In fact, there is no English word (as far as I know) that corresponds to 'näkemä' which is the basic word for 'näkemiin'.

Sight (n.) = näkymä
Seeing (n.) = näkeminen
... but they don't mean the same as 'näkemä'.


----------



## .Jordi.

Polish: Do zobaczenia/widzenia (untill the sight)
Catalan: A _re_veure (again)
Russian:До свидания


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
La _re_vedere! (again)


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hungarian: _(A) Viszontlátásra_! /ˈvisontlaːtaːʃrɒ/ or in short: _Viszlát_! /ˈvislaːt/

If I want to translate it word by word, it is something like: "To seeing you again" (as if you drank a toast to it), only we do not have "you" in it and the whole expression is a noun.


----------



## ThomasK

I suppose I will be mistaken but is 'vis-' seeing ?


----------



## anikka

Latvian: uz redzēšanos!


----------



## ThomasK

Do I read _again_ (red-)- _see_ (zesanos) ? 

Thanks,
JanG


----------



## Zsuzsu

ThomasK said:


> I suppose I will be mistaken but is 'vis-' seeing ?


 
Hi Thomas,

No. 
"Viszontlátásra" and "Viszlát" consist of two parts:
"Viszont" means "again", and "visz" is its short form (but it is not used in any other words).
Látásra: Seeing is "látás" ("látásra" is "to seeing"). 
In "Viszlát", "lát" is the short form of "látásra" ("lát" exists in itself, too, and means "see", but in this phrase it is the shortened form of "látásra".


----------



## ThomasK

I knew that Hungarian is... funny ! ;-) _(I mean: whenever non-Finnish/Ugrian (?) speakers think they understand Hungarian or Finnish, they don't !) _


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: [baødan] mibinamat - see you [later]


----------



## Kanes

*Bulgarian:* довиждане - until seeing


----------



## anikka

thats is almoust correct, just - sh, like in shoe, (red - zeeshanos)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Nashledanou (= na + shledanou) to the meeting/seeing[again]

In Slovak:
1. Dovidenia (= do + videnia) untill seeing (used when we'll really *see* each other)
2. Dopočutia (= do + počutia) untill hearing (used when we'll only *hear* (e.g. by phone) one other)

In Lithuanian:
Iki ( = abbreviation of "Iki pasimatymo.") untill.


----------



## Kangy

sayah said:


> Yes, "hasta la vista" means "till we see". But we also use other expressions containing the word "see".
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Hasta que nos volvamos a ver (till we see each other again)
> 
> Ya nos vemos (I don't know how to translate it properly... it should be something like: "we will see each other", without specifing if they are going to be separated for a long time or not)
> 
> Sayah


*Hasta la vista* already sounds too old-fashioned and/or bookish and/or literary for me.

We usually say *Nos vemos*, which literally means _'we see each other'_.


----------



## ThomasK

Does anyone know the New Greek version ?


----------



## javiskefka

There are some phrases like this in Korean, but they are differentiated by politeness levels.  I'll list them in increasing level of politeness for each phrase.

Korean:
1a. 또 봐 / 또 봐요
ddo bwa / ddo bwayo
See you again (Let's see again).

1b. 또 만나 / 또 만나요
ddo man-na / ddo man-nayo
Meet you again (Let's meet again).

2. 다음에 봐 / 다음에 봐요 / 다음에 봅시다
daeum-e bwa / daeum-e bwayo / daeum-e bopsida
See you next time (Let's meet next time).


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: *(Sonra) Görüşürüz.* We [will] see each other (later).
I wrote [will], cause it's not actually in future tense. It's in simple present but it means future tense. 

And, yeah many languages use *till, until*. That would be nonsense in Turkish.


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Does anyone know the New Greek version ?


In Greek:
«Τα λέμε»
ta 'leme
something like "we'll talk"
[wow, almost two years later]


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
再見  (again+see)


----------

